# Molly;Blue Colourpoint; 8/9 years old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Molly;Blue Colourpoint; 8/9 years old Molly has come to us because she is very jealous of the baby in the house after being the Princess
She was very upset and refused to share her owners with this noisy human her owners were devastated but gave her up because she just was far to stressed. She is neutered,microchipped and had her 1st vaccination and will need another in 3 weeks time. Must be a only cat .










Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about her from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh bless how cute, they've snipped her whiskers off when they shaved her!!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Possible home found


----------

